# Practice Posting >  Testing upload

## TomBuildsStuff

Here is a contraption I printed for holding a few of my dial indicators. It took a while to get all the sizes right and to compensate for the margins the material itself eats up... but in the end, it came out pretty nice.

----------


## TomBuildsStuff

Here we go...

----------


## Androo

Hi,

Have tried to post, but system will not upload photos. Have followed video instructions but get the fail message. Am in the UK. Can anyone suggest what the problem is?

TIA,

Androo

----------


## Jon

Send me the photos to jon@homemadetools.net, and I'll test the upload on my end.

Usually the issue has to do with a very large photo.

----------

